# Upgrade from HOF to canister filter



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up a Eheim 2076 canister filter to replace my HOF, what's the procedure to move the media over? The HOF is very small so there won't be enough media. Do I start with very small amount of new media to mix with existing media? The canister has 6L of media capactity.

I ordered it through Big Al's online, the sales guy calculated what I need for media but I didn't ask the best way to lay down different media, is there a rule of thumb what goes to the bottom first?

Much appreciate your input.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Id run both on the tank for a while, and to seed the new filter rinse some of the filter media into the intake of the eheim, then after a while(2weeks) remove the old filter.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

What type of media is in your HOF filter? If it's ceramic rings or similar types, just move it all over to your eheim 2076.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Filter comes with Fluval BioMax and a foam pad. There was a bag of carbon but it's not used since I was told not to use it to cycle a tank.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Biomax are fancy ceramic rings, so just move them all over to your new eheim. If you've been running your HOF for a while and your tank is cycled, there should be enough bacteria on the biomax to keep your tank cycled and seed your new filter. 

The HOF foam pad will not fit in your eheim so either discard it or rinse it out and put it away with your HOF.


----------

